# . , 22

## wars4

,         .  22,     .

----------


## dim-dim

64/10 ().   -  "  ".  3G ,   .

----------


## wars4

,      ...     ?    3G?     ?

----------

> 64/10 ().   -  "  ".  3G ,   .

         .    3G

----------


## untc_pl

> ,         .  22,     .

   

> 64/10 ().   -  "  ".  3G ,   .

       .        3G.  .
*  499 .*
 512 / - 100 /
 1024 / - 150 /
 2048 / - 300 /. 
.      .  ,     ,     :)

----------


## dim-dim

> ,      ...     ?    3G?     ?

      60 /.   256 /,        25-30 /.        -   5        64-128 /...    ...   

> .    3G

      ,     (    )   )))         ...

----------

> .        3G.  .
> *  499 .*
>  512 / - 100 /
>  1024 / - 150 /
>  2048 / - 300 /. 
> .      .  ,     ,     :)

   ,   !       ()   .    *untc_pl*,  ,        ?       ?       ? 
   .     .     - ?    ???

----------


## dim-dim

> .        3G.  .
> *  499 .*
>  512 / - 100 /
>  1024 / - 150 /
>  2048 / - 300 /. 
> .      .  ,     ,     :)

        (    ..)    -   ,  =)

----------

*dim-dim*,     .  ...  *untc_pl* 
   ,  ,  . 
   ,  ,      !       

> ,     (    )   )))         ...

      ,  WiFi      ....

----------


## dim-dim

16       ....  ,       ....  **,       3G         ?

----------

connect , 8  . ~ 400

----------


## untc_pl

> ,   !       ()   .    *untc_pl*,  ,        ?       ?       ? 
>    .     .     - ?    ???

     ,  - *untc_pl* -   ,                ,       .
           .        .                .       ,        ,      .
         .  *dim-dim*
    pre-WiMax,  5,7-5,8 .    ,            ("+"    , "-"    ,    ).
 ,       ,      95%.
     .

----------

*untc_pl*, , .       .     

> 

     ,   -   .   "   "...       .

----------


## erazer

> ,  - *untc_pl* -   ,                ,       .

        -   ,             :(

----------


## untc_pl

> *untc_pl*, , .       .

       .       .   *erazer*, 
   :)

----------


## dim-dim

,       ... =(((    pre WiMAX  ....  (         )   =)))

----------


## untc_pl

> ,       ... =(((    pre WiMAX  ....  (         )   =)))

        .        .    60,      .            .

----------


## 23q

*untc_pl*,       .   ...

----------


## wars4

> .

    ,     ?

----------


## untc_pl

> ,     ?

               " "         :) 
.  " "      :)  
      .   , .  22    ( )  ,           ,   .

----------


## dim-dim

> .        .    60,      .            .

  ....      ...

----------


## Dima0011

> " "         :) 
> .  " "      :)  
>       .   , .  22    ( )  ,           ,   .

     .    ?
    ,     -

----------


## untc_pl

> .    ?
>     ,     -

             ...   5            ,            䳿 .   15        ,  1         100  ... 
    ,         ...

----------

